# Mobile Causeway Bassin



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dad and I caught 30+ bass in Bay Minette Basin. Kepy 20. Avg about 2 pounds. All fish were caught on purple/white tail worms. They fried up real nice.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great day. Thanx for the report.


----------



## justlookin (Nov 9, 2007)

that many fish and no pics??:banghead come on man is this real or a joke??


----------



## BIGBUCK01 (Jan 5, 2008)

Went fishing there last tuesday, didn't catch a single fish, not even a hit


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (5/5/2009)*:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


That cracks me up everytime I see it


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

It has been hit or miss down there. One day it is on fire and the next you can't find a bite. I think that all the rain we have had up north has had a big effect on it. Also, the tides mean everything in that area.


----------

